# Smokies



## gsdressler (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all.  I am looking for a great recipe for some  smokies. I am from Canada and that is what we call them here. I don't know what other name they go by.  The mixed meat  is stuffed into hog casings and smoked. I want to give it a whirl and see what happens. Anyone with any ideas or suggestions can give me a few pointers, as I have not made these before. Thanks


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2012)

Good question.

Smokies in this area were a well smoked beef sausage (or predominately beef), medium grind, with the predominate spice being mustard.
I haven't seen them for sale in many years.
I've been meaning to work on a recipe for quite some time.

Does this sound like the smokies that you are familiar with?


Martin


----------



## gsdressler (Apr 2, 2012)

The " smokies" from this area do have mustard seed in the mixed meat which consists of both pork and beef. I am not sure on the exact ratio, but I think there is more pork than beef in the sausage mix. It is then put into pork casings, formed into about 6 inch links, air dried for a bit, and then smoked. The traditional way to prepare them here is to boil them for  a period of time. They are oh so good!!


----------



## brican (Apr 3, 2012)

gsdressler said:


> The " smokies" from this area do have mustard seed in the mixed meat which consists of both pork and beef. I am not sure on the exact ratio, but I think there is more pork than beef in the sausage mix. It is then put into pork casings, formed into about 6 inch links, air dried for a bit, and then smoked. The traditional way to prepare them here is to boil them for  a period of time. They are oh so good!!


I may or may not be wrong but I think in your neck of the woods you have a German influence, smokies are one thing and are made out of beef, the spice we use is a Bavarian beer sausage spice, now a Beer Sausage is made out of pork and beef (75/25) for spices we use curing salt, white pepper, sugar, mustard seed, beef soup mix, granulated garlic -- normally we fill the meat into 120mm/60cm casings but there is nothing stopping you filling into 29/32 hog casings as we do for our smokies

I have a complete recipe if needed

HTH


----------



## gsdressler (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, we do have a very strong German influence here in Central Saskatchewan. But that varies from town to town.  There are allot of things I would like to learn, as far as pioneer heritage and their recipe's are concerned. I would really like your recipe, if you don't mind. It would be a great starting point for me.


----------



## brican (Apr 3, 2012)

gsdressler said:


> Yes, we do have a very strong German influence here in Central Saskatchewan. But that varies from town to town.  There are allot of things I would like to learn, as far as pioneer heritage and their recipe's are concerned. I would really like your recipe, if you don't mind. It would be a great starting point for me.


My mentor was German (from the Black Forest area) who learned from his mother and I in turn learned from him

Thank you for the opening as there are a lot of good sausage makers as well as cures on this forum and I have not posted as I felt I would be encroching . I will post recipes when I get home from work later today

In the meantime a sample of what I do

Landjäger


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 3, 2012)

Brican said:


> gsdressler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we do have a very strong German influence here in Central Saskatchewan. But that varies from town to town.  There are allot of things I would like to learn, as far as pioneer heritage and their recipe's are concerned. I would really like your recipe, if you don't mind. It would be a great starting point for me.
> ...




C'mon Robert. Stop with the false humility and give us some recipes.


----------



## brican (Apr 3, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> C'mon Robert. Stop with the false humility and give us some recipes.


----------



## brican (Apr 4, 2012)

As I have said normally we fill the meat into 120mm/60cm casings but there is nothing stopping you filling into 29/32 hog casings as we do for our smokies

I will post the smokes recipe later as I need to set it up proper like

HTH

*Beer Sausage*

*Date & Start time: ______________________________    Size: ________ Batch #__________*

*Made By: __________________________*

*Meat Block:*

             *63%* Boneless picnic                  25kg*                       *

             *25%* Beef                                  10kg                

             *12%* Jowl                                    5kg                 

_________ - All equipment to be used is clean – sanitised - and hands washed

_________ - Meat temperature Degrees C

_________ - All meat cut up and checked for bone – foreign objects – glands etc. *@ 4 dg* 

_________ - Grind picnic, beef with the fine plate once and place in the cutter

_________ - Grind jowls with fine plate and keep separate 

*Spice Block*:  *per kg of meat *

_________   22 gm curing salt*                                                     *

__________ 140gm Adamant*                                                        *

__________ 2 gm sugar*                                                                 *

__________ 2 gm white pepper*                                                    *

__________ 2 gm mustard seed in a separate bowl*             *

__________ 1 gm beef soup mix*                                                *

__________ ¼ gm granulated garlic*                                           *

*Emulsion Procedures at 4 Dg. C ______** -                                                                 Start time: _____________*

________- Grind 10kg beef and 5 kg picnic with the fine plate and place in the cutter 

________- Grind the jowls and keep separate in a tub

________- Grind the remaining 20 kg picnic and keep in a separate tub

________- Start the cutter that has the 10 kg beef and 5 kg picnic. Add the salt and adamant while running at slow speed 

________- Add 6 kg of ice while the cutter is running slow speed

________- Switch the cutter to high speed and run until meat gets sticky.

________- Stop cutter and open lid, clean out lid.

________- Add the ground jowls, close lid and run at slow speed

________- Add spices while running at slow speed

________- Add 2 kg of ice for moisture and temperature reduction

________- Run cutter on high until the temperature of the meat is 10 – 12 degrees C

________- Stop cutter and open lid, clean out lid

________- Add the remaining 20 kg picnic evenly, close the lid and run on slow speed for 3 revolutions of the bowl               

                 only but making sure that it is evenly mixed and course                                                              

                                                                                                                        *End time: _____________*

*Stuffing Procedures:                                                                                           Start time: ____________*

________- Stuff into pre-soaked [10] 120mm/60cm casings and hang on short smoke sticks and hang on smoke cart

*                                                                                                                                   End time: _____________*

*Hot smoking:                                                                                                               Start time: ____________*

________- Move the cart into the hot smoker and place the internal temperature probe into the meat

________- Start temperature at 145 degrees F                       

________- Set timer for 30 minutes

________- After 30 minutes turn on the smoke

________- Reset the timer for 30 minutes

________- After 1 hour raise the temperature to 175 degrees F

________- Turn on wet bulb for humidity control

________- After 2 hours raise the temperature to 190 degrees F

________- Cook to 65 degrees C internal temperature and turn off the smoke generator 

________- Cook to internal temperature of 68 degrees C

                                                                                                                                 *End time: _____________*

*Cooling Procedures:**                                                                                             Start time: _____________*

________- At 68 degrees C shut off smoker off and transfer the sausage to cold water tank for cooling

________- Once cool replace on smoke racks a hang so that you can give the sausage a ho\t shower

________- Hang to dry for about ½ hour

________- As soon as dry transfer to 4 degree C cooler for storage

*                                                                                                                                End time: _____________*

*Packaging Procedures:                                                                                  **Start time: _____________*

________- When cool to 4 degrees C cut in half and Vac Pack 

________- Packages are labelled with name and nutrition and the packed on date and best before 6 weeks

  ________- Sausages are stored at 4 degrees C

*                                                                                                                              End time: _____________*

*Signature: ...........................................................  Date: ..................................*


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Robert.  Could you tell me what Adamant is? I'm not familiar with that term or product. :dunno
Also, what percent nitrite is in your curing salt since you don't list salt as an ingredient,  I assume you have it mixed in with the cure. For a kg I'd use 2.2 grams cure #1 and about 16 grams of salt.


----------



## jimmyh (Apr 4, 2012)

I went through a 19 week meat processing course in Alberta (back in '99) and we made some of the best smokies I have ever tasted. I wish I had paid closer attention to the ingredients...it might not have helped much though, we used the college's own proprietary "ham cure" as a salt/sugar/cure component. I know that there was some garlic and onion flavour in it as well as white pepper. If it had mustard it was definitely ground and not whole seed. The meat block was a pork/beef mix although a local grocery brought surplus frozen pork trim to us and we made an economy smokie for them. Only a portion of the meat block was emulsified in the cutter. The rest was just a fine grind. 

What I see here in the stores are sometimes referred to as "Bavarian Smokies". I am not too sure if that helps anyone. I too would like a recipe.

These guys might have a smokie mix if you are willing to cheat. They do mail order out of Edmonton.

https://www.halfordsmailorder.com/eSource/ecom/eSource/items/1-S1-lV1BS.aspx

This is where I purchased my "cheat" smokie mix. It was good. Normally a commercial supplier but they do have a storefront in Winnipeg and will sell to walk-ins. That won't help you much where you are!

http://www.canadacompound.com/


----------



## gsdressler (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input and recipe guide. That is definitely a starting point for me. There are no doubt all sorts of variations, as far as flavouring and spices are concerned, but the other principals are the same. Thanks for all the help and if anyone can add to tis discussion, by all means let us know. Thanks!!


----------



## brican (Apr 4, 2012)

jimmyh said:


> What I see here in the stores are sometimes referred to as "Bavarian Smokies". I am not too sure if that helps anyone. I too would like a recipe.


Bear with me as I am in the process of transferring recipes (chicken scratch) to computer – my friend when he had his shop before retiring used to make 160kg wieners a week and still run out


----------



## brican (Apr 4, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the recipe Robert. Could you tell me what Adamant is? I'm not familiar with that term or product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dan, will post tonight as I have photos on the computer at home


----------



## brican (Apr 5, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the recipe Robert. Could you tell me what Adamant is? I'm not familiar with that term or product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delay

Adamant







and the All Purpose Cure that I use


----------



## paul bremers (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't  know if you figured it out...  But, I'm from Canada, too; they are actually called Bavarian Smokies - smokie is just street lingo, which many companies have started selling them under. What they are, is a type of bratwurst, and then smoked! They now often have beef mixed in with the pork, and all beef now exist as well. They have essentially evolved into a pretty open concept, so experiment, beggining with a basic bratwurst recipe!


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 18, 2017)

Following up on an old thread, finally had a chance to try out Brican's recipe. This is a proper "Bavarian Smokie" as you would find here in Canada. Didn't use any Adamant, not sure exactly what it is/does, but didn't seem to be lacking anything without it.

Sorry No Q-view


----------



## Sue zomar (Apr 24, 2019)

jimmyh said:


> I went through a 19 week meat processing course in Alberta (back in '99) and we made some of the best smokies I have ever tasted. I wish I had paid closer attention to the ingredients...it might not have helped much though, we used the college's own proprietary "ham cure" as a salt/sugar/cure component. I know that there was some garlic and onion flavour in it as well as white pepper. If it had mustard it was definitely ground and not whole seed. The meat block was a pork/beef mix although a local grocery brought surplus frozen pork trim to us and we made an economy smokie for them. Only a portion of the meat block was emulsified in the cutter. The rest was just a fine grind.
> 
> What I see here in the stores are sometimes referred to as "Bavarian Smokies". I am not too sure if that helps anyone. I too would like a recipe.
> 
> ...


I would like the recipe as well. I wonder if looked up the college recipe online? What was the name please,I'll check it out ?


----------



## Sue zomar (Apr 25, 2019)

brican said:


> As I have said normally we fill the meat into 120mm/60cm casings but there is nothing stopping you filling into 29/32 hog casings as we do for our smokies
> 
> I will post the smokes recipe later as I need to set it up proper like
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'm just wondering if you posted your bavarian smokies recipe, I'm new to forums so I might have missed it. Thanks so much have a great day.


----------

